# [HOW TO] Fix gameloft games



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

To be able to run gameloft games you have to edit the build.prop file. You must have root explorer for this to work:

proceed with root explorer to:

system/build.prop

mount r/w

change permissions for build.prop by long tapping the file and going to permissions

check all boxes

back to build.prop

long tap build.prop again

go to text editor

change ONLY THE FOLLOWING! YOU CAN REALLY MESS UP YOU UNIT IF YOU CHANGE ANYTHING ELSE!

ro.product.model=HTC Desire CDMA

ro.product.brand=us_cellular_wwe

ro.product.manufacturer=HTC

ro.board.platform=msm8660

now click back twice and save.

then delete the build.prop.bak and reboot your unit. Then there you go! Most games (if not all that I have tried) now works.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks I will try this when I get home.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm able to run most gameloft games including 9mm and nova 2


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Someone should make an auto-patcher for these types of apps.... ;-)


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

have someone been able to get fast five or asphalt 6 running ?


----------



## funb0b (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm tried this and no go for me, still says Your device is not compatible with this game and to get a refund.

I've double checked and it is as described above, although "ro.board.platform=msm8660" was already there.

Any ideas what I have done wrong?


----------



## krztoff (Oct 13, 2011)

No dice with Dungeon Hunter 1. It gets further than it used to, even downloads an update, but still freezes at "touch the screen to continue"


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

no dice on Nova 2. I concur "ro.board.platform=msm8660" was already there also.
What version of Nova 2 are you running, specifically?


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

worked with order and chaos


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Why did you choose HTC Desire? Would Galaxt Tab 7" be better choice?


----------



## halyoder (Oct 16, 2011)

It doesn't work for me.9mm would work


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it now working or isn't it working. Which apk versions should i choose when i want to install the games. Maybe Galaxy SII versions or htc desire hd version ?! or maybe another!


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the games are dependent on the processor type. For example, HTC desire HD games work on the HTC thunderbolt because they both have snapdragon processors. That being said, the HP touchpad also contains a snapdragon processor.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

could be... it was the one i had on hand


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> worked with order and chaos


Spent $7 on this and it doesn't work even with build.prop edited. This is why Apple's locked down nature is better for end users and developers. No guessing 'will it run', everything 'just works'.

*this is a whine about Android in general, not CM7 or it's hardworking expect nothing in return developers.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

PainToad said:


> Spent $7 on this and it doesn't work even with build.prop edited. This is why Apple's locked down nature is better for end users and developers. No guessing 'will it run', everything 'just works'.
> 
> *this is a whine about Android in general, not CM7 or it's hardworking expect nothing in return developers.


ICS will fix the fragmentation of these issues.

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## krztoff (Oct 13, 2011)

PainToad said:


> Spent $7 on this and it doesn't work even with build.prop edited. This is why Apple's locked down nature is better for end users and developers. No guessing 'will it run', everything 'just works'.
> 
> *this is a whine about Android in general, not CM7 or it's hardworking expect nothing in return developers.


Send me a PM reminder and I'll get you the version I'm running without problems


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I haveroot explorer but it crahes, any free root explorer types I can get?


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

nvm, I found out astro works just fine


----------



## ic2droids (Sep 3, 2011)

Here just use my modded build prob... only a few small changes and u can download anything... just don't change the density.

https://www.box.net/shared/soylj8blijsyz826qvi4

PLEASE link to this site and don't use my link on other sites thanks

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

i didnt change all the settings so it didnt save


----------



## gyasih (Sep 11, 2011)

what's the original density on build.prop?


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

160
......


----------



## gyasih (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, meant to post an update that I located it yesterday.


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

OP's fix doesn't work for gt racing academy


----------



## t4nks (Oct 25, 2011)

Can anyone give me the original build.prop? I tried "ic2droids" and apart from not working, (ty ic2droids for trying to help anyway) it just zoomed my touchpad in.... so original build.prop please? or how can i get it back, without wiping the touchpad.

Just put it in recovery mode and formated systems, see if that does anything, probably take about 30 minutes to load.


----------



## punkypogo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I bought Asphalt 6 HD yesterday (special offer at 0.10$), and tried the trick given in the first post of this topic, but I still have an error message telling me my device is not supported.
Do anyone have a solution for that?

Thanks in advance.


----------

